# DRO is supposed to be here Monday!!!



## MontanaLon (Nov 28, 2019)

I ordered the big LCD DRO from Aliexpress for the mill and DHL sent an email saying it will arrive Monday. Looking forward to figuring out how to install it, not so much the process of it, but the arranging the pieces so everything fits and doesn't interfere with the other moving parts. Also need to leave room to install a one shot oiler since the oil caps on the back of the table will probably be inaccessible when the scale is installed.

Anyone got any idea what thread size is on a HF mini knee mill oil fittings?


----------



## westerner (Nov 28, 2019)

No idea on your oil fittings, but I sure will follow the install thread. Which mill? Which DRO? I could be talked into a DRO on
my Millrite. I have one on the lathe, and I use it constantly. No DRO on the mill, but it's dials and lead screws are Imperial from the factory, and I can muddle through THAT math.


----------



## MontanaLon (Nov 28, 2019)

This DRO 






On this mill


----------



## westerner (Nov 30, 2019)

Lovely. I suspect your creativity and ingenuity will get a chance to shine.


----------



## MontanaLon (Dec 2, 2019)

It arrived. I unboxed it to check it worked and it appears to be functioning. The instruction manual is decent but covers nothing about installation. I will have to pick up some metric taps or some imperial hardware. With some luck I will get it installed later this week. I have a couple of 16 hour days this week for work and that really cuts into the shop time.


----------



## westerner (Dec 2, 2019)

There are plenty of people here with more experience than I. If I were honest, I would say "Most".
That said, be careful tapping cast iron.
"Crunchy" would be how I would characterize my limited experience with that process. And in small sizes, "SCARY"


----------



## MontanaLon (Dec 2, 2019)

westerner said:


> There are plenty of people here with more experience than I. If I were honest, I would say "Most".
> That said, be careful tapping cast iron.
> "Crunchy" would be how I would characterize my limited experience with that process. And in small sizes, "SCARY"


I was concerned for that as well. I figured they would be at least 6mm, nope 2-5mm and a bunch of 4mm to hold the scales and reader heads on. The 2-5mm hold on the display bracket. They went in like butter. I drilled and tapped a jack screw into my band saw fence and that was a nightmare, I thought I was going to bust off the 1/2 tap it was so hard. The 5mm were a piece of cake. Drilled easy, tapped easy and held the bracket like it should. 

Now, if I can get through the 4mm's that easy.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Dec 3, 2019)

looking forward to seeing your progress - I have the Grizzly version of that mill and like the look of (and price) of that DRO. Need to save some pennies first as well as making a riser block before I get there though


----------



## MontanaLon (Dec 3, 2019)

I have the y and z axis mounted. They went on easier, no trouble at all tapping. But now I have to rig up some brackets to hold the reader heads as the ones they sent won't do it.


----------



## MontanaLon (Dec 4, 2019)

Turns out the oiler holes are threaded 1/8-27 NPT or the metric close enough to fit size. Which is good news as it makes both adapting it to allow the oilers to clear the scales pretty painless but ugly. And the really good news is that it will make adapting it to a one shot oiler system a walk in the park. Few bucks for some 1/8 grease zerks and some tubing to hook it all together. It may actually be a lot easier than I imagined.

Had to travel to Lansing today so hit the Alro outlet on the way in and grabbed some rectangle aluminum tube and some angle to make reader head brackets. Picked up some hardware bits to get it all to not fall apart as well. So when I do get some time to work on it I will have plenty of material on hand. 

I swear every time I go in there costs me more money. But holy crap, I am glad I don't need to buy brass except in little pieces, that stuff isn't cheap. There was a piece that was 6x6 and an inch thick. $80.  If I ever build a cannon it will be steel. Kind of makes me want to go hit the range and melt my empties down and cast them into useful shapes. And there is another rabbit hole. Pretty sure I will keep that one outside.


----------



## middle.road (Dec 4, 2019)

Now why wasn't that type of LCD display offered when I bought mine. 
That looks perfect for my tired eyes.


----------



## Janderso (Dec 4, 2019)

You'll love the DRO.


----------



## MontanaLon (Dec 4, 2019)

Janderso said:


> You'll love the DRO.


I got the Z axis reader head bracket fabbed up before I went to bed this morning. Of course I had to power it up to see if it worked and it does. I still need to go back and indicate it in 2 axis to get it true, but is sure was cool watching the numbers change as I cranked the handle. 

The y axis is going to be tricky in getting the reader head bracket fabbed. I suspect it will be several iterations of test fitting as I go to get it to fit. And then there is the x axis which will be pretty straightforward in itself but it looks like I will have to make 2 extensions for the oil cups from scratch and that will be a bit time consuming.


----------



## westerner (Dec 4, 2019)

You have a small playing field, and will have to sacrifice some of that to get this stuff located. I have read many posts, on many boards, about how to discern where to give and where to refuse to give. I am curious about YOUR decisions about which axis, and which end of said axis, you choose to sacrifice to the digital gods.


----------



## MontanaLon (Dec 4, 2019)

westerner said:


> You have a small playing field, and will have to sacrifice some of that to get this stuff located. I have read many posts, on many boards, about how to discern where to give and where to refuse to give. I am curious about YOUR decisions about which axis, and which end of said axis, you choose to sacrifice to the digital gods.


It is a small space to fit a lot of hardware into but so far the only trimming I have to do is cutting about 1/2" of the chip guard off the x axis for the full length in order to clear the oilers on the back of the table. That would be a shame because I spent a bit of time today making brass extensions for the oilers so they would be accessible once the scale goes on. But I am pretty stubborn and if I go straight to a 1 shot lube system then I won't have to trim. So far I haven't seen any need to lose travel anywhere. But, I am not done yet. Time will tell.


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 4, 2019)

Montana , did those books get there today ?


----------



## MontanaLon (Dec 5, 2019)

mmcmdl said:


> Montana , did those books get there today ?


Oh, yes they did. Was headed out the door to round up kids this afternoon so didn't get a chance to look at them until a few minutes ago when the wife asked, "What is that?". She had that tone so I had to show her it wasn't guns.


----------



## Larry$ (Dec 5, 2019)

I did a 3 axis on my mill last year. The only axis mounting that game me any fits was the knee. The column is so sloping I had to fabricate some brackets for that. Drilling and tapping the CI went fine. Calibrating the system took me quite awhile. Great accessory, makes it so you can come right back to the same spot. Use mine all the time. The functions that do bolt hole circles, lines etc. are great. I use the calculator a lot


----------



## MontanaLon (Dec 6, 2019)

So the x axis wasn't as straight forward as I hoped. There wasn't enough room to drill the back of the cross slide so I had to improvise. The way cover for the knee has 2 drilled and tapped holes in the cross slide so I made a bracket of angle of aluminum which let me use the bolt holes already there. Then it was just a matter of piecing all of it together in a compact space. Reminds me of the gynecologist who went to mechanic school. Final exam was to tear down a small block v-8. 50% of the exam was taking it completely apart and 50% was putting it all together again.

When final grades came out he had gotten 150% on the exam. So he is confused and goes to ask the professor how he could have gotten 150%. Professor tells him, you took the engine completely so that is 50%, you put it back together and that is 50% and you disassembled and reassembled it all through the tail pipe, another 50%.


----------



## MontanaLon (Dec 6, 2019)

Everything is mounted with the exception of the chip guard on the z axis. The supplied guard will have to be modified or a new one created. Because of the slope of the sides of the column there isn't enough width to cover the whole length but the measuring head is to the rear so I doubt many chips would make a u turn to get into the works. 

As for travels and losses in them x axis is 14.75 which is exactly what is was without the DRO.

Y axis is 5.36 so I lost about 1/2". This is due to the chip guard extending beyond the scale. I can surely live without that 1/2" but also realize that my very next project will require that 1/2" without a doubt.

Z axis is 11.73 which is what is was before DRO.

I ran through the handwheels and found they are all about .001 long to what they say. So now I have something to explain my old scrap. But double edged sword, now I won't be able to use that excuse any more.

My parents always say I am the hardest kid to buy for so this year I gave them my list. End mills, insert cutting tools and stock


----------



## MrWhoopee (Dec 6, 2019)

Before you blame the screws (handwheels), get a mic standard (the longer the better!) or 1-2-3 block and check both the screws and the DRO against that. I recommend this for checking the DRO anyway. Pretty sure the it has a way to compensate.

It is nice to be able to blame the machine, but once you know it's no longer the machine's fault.


----------



## MontanaLon (Dec 7, 2019)

I had to make a bracket to reattach the z axis chip cover to as I used the bolt holes for it to mount the x axis reader head. It turned out OK and is functional but not pretty. The only thing I could find that would fit in the space between the reader and the chip guard for the x axis was a piece of fiberglass. It is out of sight though so it may just stay for the long haul. 

I measured it all up and ordered a one shot oiler kit. It was only $40 and included pump, tubing, steel tubing covers, manifolds and 6mm threaded fittings. My oiler ports are 1/8 NPT so I will have to make some adapters to fit in the oiler holes and accept the 6mm ports but that should be pretty easy.I already discovered that 1/8-27-1/2 pipe thread will work with a 28 pitch thread cut on the lathe so I will just need to get the 6mm tap. 

While I am waiting I can turn out the adapters and finish up some other projects that have been waiting in the wings. Now that I have the DRO installed I have the confidence lacking without it.


----------



## westerner (Dec 8, 2019)

MontanaLon said:


> Now that I have the DRO installed I have the confidence lacking without it.


It sure does help me not worry so much about losing count as I spin the dial!


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Dec 29, 2019)

westerner said:


> It sure does help me not worry so much about losing count as I spin the dial!



Thanks for sharing your dro experience with us. I’m about to order one and have been looking at this exact dro. Does it have all the same functions as the older model? I see clearly the calculator doesn’t have nearly the amount of options as the older. Does this limit the dros functions in any way?

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## MontanaLon (Dec 29, 2019)

MAKEITOUTOFWOOD said:


> Thanks for sharing your dro experience with us. I’m about to order one and have been looking at this exact dro. Does it have all the same functions as the older model? I see clearly the calculator doesn’t have nearly the amount of options as the older. Does this limit the dros functions in any way?
> 
> Cheers,
> Mike


Being my first DRO experience I have no idea what the "older models" could do. I haven't really dived into the calculator function yet or really anything beyond basic tracking of movements and centering after finding the edges. I am on vacation for next week and away from the shop and machines so can't really do any testing with it either. When I get back I will be happy to step it through any procedures you want me to so you can be informed before buying. But there are several other users here that have the same DRO who may be able to help you out if you post a thread asking the questions you want answered.


----------



## Larry$ (Dec 29, 2019)

The DRO I got has a fairly basic calculator, regular math and trig functions. Trig functions are handy when you are figuring out the stack height for your sine plate. I find myself having to go back to the manual to use layout functions that I only do once in a great while. What happens when you get old. Having memory for 99 locations seems like a good idea but to tell the truth I'm not sure I've ever used over maybe 20. Bolt hole circle, is great, so is a line of = spaced holes in a given space. You will find it is a really handy thing to have on your machines.


----------



## bollie7 (Dec 30, 2019)

I ordered the exact unit on November 20th. The scales arrive via airmail 12 days later. Still waiting for the display.  Tracking is not working for it. The vendor is trying to track it down from their end but I suspect it has been "lost" (more likely stolen) in transit. grrrr. Installing it was going to be one of my xmas break projects. 
I've been having a bit of a missing package run lately. I ordered a No 2 m - no 3 fm morse drill extension from an ebay vendor here in Australia (Ive bought form him before and hes pretty good). Australia Post appears to have lost that as well. It was supposed to arrive between Dec 13 and 16. its a no show. Its only about 1000Klm. So more stuffing around to get that sorted. ho hum. 
I also ordered a 25 piece set of ER40 collets from the same vendor about a month ago. He split them up into two packages to reduce the postage cost. Both posted together at the same time from the same sender to the same delivery address. One lot arrive in 4 days, the other lot took almost 3 weeks. Went from Melbourne  (1000klm south of me) to Brisbane (1100 klm north of me) where it had a little rest for a few days, then back to Sydney (about 140klms south of me) for another 4 day rest and then eventually ended up in the mail centre about 10 klm from where I live where it rested for another 3 days before finally arriving at my address. I'm glad it didn't contain perishable goods or age hardening metal. lol
Sorry, not trying to hijack this thread.
All the best to everyone for the new year.
Peter


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Dec 30, 2019)

I went a head and ordered this same large display DRO. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Geoffct (Jan 3, 2020)

MontanaLon said:


> I ordered the big LCD DRO from Aliexpress for the mill and DHL sent an email saying it will arrive Monday. Looking forward to figuring out how to install it, not so much the process of it, but the arranging the pieces so everything fits and doesn't interfere with the other moving parts. Also need to leave room to install a one shot oiler since the oil caps on the back of the table will probably be inaccessible when the scale is installed.
> 
> Anyone got any idea what thread size is on a HF mini knee mill oil fittings?


----------



## Geoffct (Jan 3, 2020)

I am just on the point of ordering a 3 axis set  for delivery to my son in NJ. He comes to Cape Town South Africa on February 1st and will bring them
I would be very grateful to hear any order details from you to speed the purchase up. Did you order lengths based on your measurements and did you have to trim them. I am worried  that I may not get them correct when it comes to actually fit them
Thanks very much 
Geoff 
 Cape Town South Africa


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Jan 3, 2020)

Geoffct said:


> I am just on the point of ordering a 3 axis set  for delivery to my son in NJ. He comes to Cape Town South Africa on February 1st and will bring them
> I would be very grateful to hear any order details from you to speed the purchase up. Did you order lengths based on your measurements and did you have to trim them. I am worried  that I may not get them correct when it comes to actually fit them
> Thanks very much
> Geoff
> Cape Town South Africa



I measured the travel distance. I also needed the slim scale they offer in the listing.  The slim scale is advertised as having an additional cost. Wasnt sure how to order so I contacted the seller. It works like an online chat. They where very fast to respond. I gave them my travel sizes and the one I needed to be a slim scale. They where on top of it. Gave me back my travel scales plus the 140mm additional length to each scale and asked if that was correct. It was. There was no additional charge for the slim scale. I asked how to place the order. Was told to just put a message with the order when placing the order there is a option for leaving a message. I did this placed the order. Then went back to the chat and said I had placed the order. He then posted a screen shot of my order. I feel pretty good about the transaction to this point.

My point here is dont hes


----------



## Geoffct (Jan 3, 2020)

Your message stopped at dont hes
Would it be possible to tell me the company


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Jan 3, 2020)

Geoffct said:


> Your message stopped at dont hes
> Would it be possible to tell me the company



Sorry don't hesetate to contact them before purchase. Alliexpress the link is to the dro and seller I bought from. 









						80.8US $ 11% OFF|New 3 Axis Lcd Dro Set Digital Readout System Display And 3 Pcs 5u Linear Optical Ruler Dimension 50-1000 For Lathe Mill Machine - Level Measuring Instruments - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					www.aliexpress.com


----------



## MontanaLon (Jan 3, 2020)

I ordered on 11/11 and it arrived 12/2. As for sizes, I used this video from Shars.





No trimming was necessary. If anything being a little on the long side is a good thing. There is no penalty for it being a little longer than needed except for space but if they are too short even a little bit you can crash the reader heads if you are not paying attention while running the machine.


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Jan 3, 2020)

MontanaLon said:


> I ordered on 11/11 and it arrived 12/2. As for sizes, I used this video from Shars.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes I did add 2" to each of my travel lengths. Did not want to crash the scale. A little big is what you want.


----------

